# Expansion of the Panama Canel



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

*Expansion of the Panama Canal*

Recently, while waiting to undergoing my yearly survey at the doctors, I read an story about the Panama Canel and the expansion project. 

The project involves digging a new canel and water storage canels, marking it deeper and wider to cater for post-panmax vessels.

You can read more about at the *link: **www.pancanal.com* then clicking on the link to the expension program.

Regards

Blair
NZ


----------

